

Interest in a community for sharing problems? (as opposed to ideas) - cjbarber

Inspired by my post from yesterday [1].<p>[1]: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=7326188
======
cjbarber
I'm quickly setting this up, send me an email if you'd like to test it
cjbarber@stanford.edu

------
sharemywin
I would orginize around markets then problems then solutions.

